# Toasted Almond and Apple Relish Recipe



## ironchef (Nov 5, 2005)

This is good with pork loin, chops, tenderloin, etc. but can be used with some fish

*Toasted Almond and Apple Relish*

*Yield: Approx 1 1/2 cups*

*Ingredients*:

1/4 c. Sliced Almonds, slightly toasted in a pan
1 medium sized Apple, cut into 1/4" dice
1 small Red Onion, cut into 1/4" dice
2 tsp. Capers, rinsed and dried
2 Tbsp. minced Fresh Chervil
1 Tbsp. minced Fresh Mint
Juice from 1 Lemon
3 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper to taste

*Method*:

In a mixing bowl, combine the apples and lemon juice and toss so to prevent browning. Add the remaining ingredients and mix well. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve immediately or keep in the fridge for up to two hours before serving.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 7, 2005)

Moved from desserts....


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

Lovely recipe ironchef, I think it would work with some Indian and Middle Eastern dishes too. Apples and lamb can be nice too, though I agree pork tends to win out as the apple accompaniment most often.


----------

